# SW-1500 (1/29)



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone aware of any builders out there? Seems like the 3D folks come n go. Greg, any ideas?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a 3D printed cow and calf on some site recently. When it pops up again (or my memory works) I'll post a link.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

There is this one, which is 1/32 scale, but since it is 3D printed, you can just adjust the scale when you print, or have it printed.
The files are on Thingiverse.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes David, I’ve seen that one, i guess i should be more clear…. Any 1/29 builders of either a SW1500 or MP15 out there that anyone is aware of.


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

JohnM said:


> Yes David, I’ve seen that one, i guess i should be more clear…. Any 1/29 builders of either a SW1500 or MP15 out there that anyone is aware of.


You can download the files for the above 1/32 locomotive and change the scale of the parts on the computer.
Add your favorite motor blocks and GO!
I admit it's an Engineering experiment. But it's not too bad.
Details


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

I should have been more clear and apologize. I’m not looking to get into 3D printing or attempting to learn a CAD program.

There are so many very skilled and talented individuals here, i figured someone might know a builder that’s still around and active.


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

Try Mark Dashnaw on facebk. He does the design work and might also sell you a finished product
He is also on lg scale centrl


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks! I didn’t know mark is still around.


----------



## manimal (May 25, 2009)

Last I heard he was only selling the files.


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

manimal said:


> Last I heard he was only selling the files.


Thanks


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I just got the files off of Thingiverse- I did some fiddling and came up with a resize of to 117.36% I put two holes where the axles should be in the truck frame and it fits a USAT motor truck nicely, although I may have to slim it down a little. Looks like I'm going to need another spool of ABS


----------

